# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Tìm người hợp tác về gia công cơ khí chính xác

## Đặng Nguyên Lý

Hiện nay mình đang là giảng viên khoa cơ khí tại một trường cao đẳng ở Thủ Đức. Bên trường mình đang có một xưởng gia công cơ khí với lượng máy móc khá lớn và mới gồm các máy Tiện cơ, phay cơ, mài phẳng, mài tròn, tiện CNC, phay CNC và một số loại máy khác. Nay mình muốn kiếm đối tác gia công cơ khí, anh em nào có đơn hàng gia công hay muốn tìm nơi gia công cơ khí lâu dài thì liên hệ mình nhé. Đảm bảo giá mềm cho anh em.
Email : Dangly@dongan.edu.vn

----------

